
Official Node.js support - hackhackhack
https://stripe.com/blog/official-nodejs-support
======
jedireza
I'm happy to hear this. It was nice of Bjørn to build the node API in the
first place. It's great that this became the official API, congrats all
around.

~~~
prezjordan
Just curious, would the original author be compensated for this? How does that
work?

~~~
askbjoernhansen
I wrote the package because I needed it. My compensation came when my package
worked and I could use it. Since then it was just a "cost" because I chose to
maintain it for the community. Like most of us I write software for money,
too, but in this case the stripe package was just "collateral benefit" from
something else I was doing.

I didn't have time to do the cleanups and rewrite that the package deserved to
get support for the new Stripe features with a consistent API.

I haven't been needing the new features myself, so honestly I was delighted
when they asked months ago if they could take it over. For them and for the
community it was better this way than if they'd just forked it or just
published another package.

~~~
jedireza
Thanks for your open source contribution, it's been a big help.

------
tlrobinson
I'm glad to see more JavaScript libraries embracing promises!

